
Tiny Flashlight Illuminates The Kindle Fire’s Appstore Impact - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/29/tiny-flashlight-illuminates-the-kindle-fires-appstore-impact/
======
joshtynjala
I was left with too many questions after reading this post. It's not that the
info is completely useless, but a stronger analysis would have been nice.

What's the point of including the speculation about the download numbers of
the top three apps? Even if the top three publishers didn't want to share,
maybe the author of the post could have gotten some more data from other top
30 publishers to make a more educated guess. The stats for one app can't
magically result in the number 70,000. What are the other "observations" that
are mentioned?

The author specifically talks about the big spike in downloads on Christmas
day, but only the screenshot of the graph at the end shows the numbers after
Christmas. They're dropping fast. When are those numbers going to level off?
It would have been nice if the author waited a week before posting. At least
then we could make better predictions about how well apps will do when
everyone returns to their normal routine in the new year.

Finally, I wish that the post had included some data about paid apps. Was the
spike on Christmas as dramatic for paid apps? We know that Android users are
less likely to pay for apps overall than iOS users. Do Amazon Appstore users
have the same behavior? If so, did the Kindle Fire Christmas gifts bring in
new type of Android user that is more willing to fork over money for apps?

------
benvanderbeek
Check my math, it's saying 33,000 out of "at least" 310,000 - so something
like 10.6% of all downloads were on the Amazon Appstore right?

